# Darn road bikes!



## TheoDog (Aug 12, 2010)

I borrowed a Carbon road bike (Giant TCR2) to cruise around the lake with some work friends. I didn't think my commuter was up to the task. Now I have the bug.... something about cruising at an avg speed of 22 mph for 40 mins. and not considering a 15mph north wind as much of an obstacle. Not that I would give up singletracks... but the budget doesn't exist.:madman:


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Great cross training for me. I like that I can get in 30+ miles in less than two hours right outta the garage..........I still ride with SPD's and my mtn Sidi's, so I haven't fully crossed over  

Matt


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^ hahah im the same, sidi mtn shoes and spds! its just such a nice combo!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Good alternative , great training tool . Look around on CL for used , some good bargain's if your patient .


----------



## Dainbramage91 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm going to be doing some road biking soon as well. I think it's just a different type of training than the trails. Plus like others have said it's good if you live far away from the trails.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Gave up running completely and ride road when I can't drive to trails. Bought a fuji at performance for $800. Best fitness decision I've ever made. Running for years was starting to take a toll on my ankles and knees. My wife bought me a trainer for christmas last year and I used it a ton during the dead of winter.

Also not fully a roadie yet - rockin the shimano 540s and specialized mountain shoes on the road bike.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i don't know guys...people in trees using their cell phones still seems safer to me. life in the loam for me.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*Pave + Dirt = fast/fun*

My MTB buds and I love to mix it up on Pave almost as much as singletrack.


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

+??? on a used rodie! I picked up a Giant TCR C3 in great shape for a great price. 

And I am also rocking spd's! 

Chris


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

XT's and mtn Sidi's on my CAAD 9 . Would never consider not having a road bike , awesome traing tool and just plain fun .


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

If I could ride 15 miles of single track every morning before I go to work, then I would have no need, but since I can't, riding a road bike is great cross training. Plus doing 40+ mph descents is a whole nuther world of fun and adrenaline.

I never thought I would ride a road bike, but after taking up mtbing, I just can't get enough of my fix during the week so it's a nice substitute.

I rock my XT's and MTB Shimano's on my CAAD9 as well!!!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I know, they're horrible. So much so mine's sitting downstairs in the bike storage area at work


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Years ago when a friend first convinced me to try it I thought, “...this is going to suck.” I ended up liking it more and more, and borrowed spare bikes when I could. 

Then I bought a Colnago. It improved my game on the trails so much that after the first year I had it I showed up at the first mtb race of that season, entered the same class (“Elite” 25 - 30) I always had before and ended up winning by more than 4 minutes!! True story. My wife can attest to that. She could clearly see my embarrassment when I crossed the line and realized no one else had finished yet. It was awful. 

*Gulp* I had sandbagged, big-time, without knowing it. I felt like a ******. I had no idea how much of a difference that bike would make on my form back then. It’s the one and only time I have stood on the top step at an event like that and I felt terrible. 

The following week I entered the “Open” category and finished where it is typical for me – usually somewhere in the upper third. That’s where I’m happiest. Better is always good but winning by that kind of margin when there are other categories is really bad.

Of course now I have kids so that form is gone for other reasons but I have since sold the Colnago and built this Bianchi L’una up. I’ve put several thousand kms on it since this shot was taken but it’s been pretty fun to ride. I like it enough.

I like road riding but right now I can’t get my fill of cross action. It offers the best of both worlds. I’m headed out right now on it in fact.

Have to squeeze in a quick one before I have to go get the kids at school.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*That Luna is sweeeet!*

A pic of my CR1 SL. Way more bike than I could ever want. ...... Except for this nagging feeling that someday I will NEED a MOOTS.


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is my 2001 CAAD(4 or 6?) R800 bought used this year. Fun alternative when I can't mtb.










Also rockin the Shimano SPDs and same shoes for mtb



















Its tough. I have to compete with my brother who rides this


----------



## BLOWNDFIZ (Sep 1, 2009)

Just did a 50 miler this weekend on my Trek 5000. Still wear the Specialized MTB shoes, speedplay frog pedals, and bell MTB helmet...but I did actually rock the lycra short/tight combo (it was cold). Oh and my Jimmy Johns Delivery Jersey with a Specialized downhill jersey over it. I'm sure I looked stupid!

Road Bike is not nearly as much fun (for me at least) but it is a good training tool.:thumbsup:


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

I enjoy jumping on the road bike. I'm like 30% road / 70% Mtn. Great x-training as others have said. Your fitness comes up on the mtn bike, and your "roadie" friends will be amazed by your bike handling skills.

A little climb into Yosemite from Mono Lake, and up to 10k feet this past October (riding the wheel of my friend).










And, another last fall into the Eastern Sierra.


----------



## Jerzyxb (Sep 15, 2008)

I got bit by the road bike bug as well. I picked up a cheap trek 1.2 and 6 months later bought a 2010 kuota kharma that I've added some goodies to as well. Love the convinience of being able to get on and go.


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

I love riding in my baggies and mtn shoes on egg beaters on my caad9. There are tons of roadies thal love to point and snicker at the Clyde on skinny tires... Untill I drop them on the descents and never let catch up! I am amazed at the legs and lungs that develop on a road bike in a very short time relative to trail riding. I will never give up the dirt but the xtraining is too good to pass up on! Look for closeouts at your lbs in addition to clist. One of my fav shops also sells consignments also...


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

Jerzyxb said:


> .......bought a 2010 kuota kharma that I've added some goodies to as well.........


like the one my brother rides in my post above?


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

tg said:


> A pic of my CR1 SL. Way more bike than I could ever want. ...... Except for this nagging feeling that someday I will NEED a MOOTS.


Thanks for the kind words and I am with you 100% - hence my comment _"I like it enough."_ 

The Bianchi is a great bike and like you said, "...more bike than I could ever want." but I'm not attached to it as I am with some of my other rides. My next roadie will be either steel or Ti; and hopefully with custom geometry. :thumbsup:


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

So does everyone go full Lycra or do you go with baggies.

I still haven't got the nerve to do it yet. I figure I'm not racing so the extra wind resistance from my mtb baggies just adds to my workout.


----------



## Jerzyxb (Sep 15, 2008)

lowendrick said:


> like the one my brother rides in my post above?


Same color exactly. I have zipp slc2 bars a kuota katch carbon stem, san maro zonclan saddle, speedplay zero's, schwalbe durano's and fulcrum wheels on mine. Great bike how does he like his?


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

Jerzyxb said:


> Same color exactly. I have zipp slc2 bars a kuota katch carbon stem, san maro zonclan saddle, speedplay zero's, schwalbe durano's and fulcrum wheels on mine. Great bike how does he like his?


LOVES it. He lives in Florida where its insanely flat. Sent me a pic of his bike computer the other day. 30 miles with 24 mph average speed.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

i just picked up a Wilier Izoard, and wear full kit. and hate to admit it but I just bought a Radio Shack Team Jersey. road shoes with speed play ti pedals. fyi road shoes are about 200 grams lighter than mt. bike shoes. I love both mt. bikes and road bikes and thats the problem, I have to keep upgrading either twice or buying new two bikes so i don't get left to far behind in technology.. Next for me will be a nice mt. bike that will equal my road bike, then replace the 
Shimano Ultegra with Camp Super Record 11 speed.

I also have a steely road bike and I still wear my spds, baggys and mt. bike helmet when I ride this..


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

*I love my road bike*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63193


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

nagatahawk said:


> i just picked up a Wilier Izoard, and wear full kit. and hate to admit it but I just bought a Radio Shack Team Jersey. road shoes with speed play ti pedals. fyi road shoes are about 200 grams lighter than mt. bike shoes. I love both mt. bikes and road bikes and thats the problem, I have to keep upgrading either twice or buying new two bikes so i don't get left to far behind in technology.. Next for me will be a nice mt. bike that will equal my road bike, then replace the
> Shimano Ultegra with Camp Super Record 11 speed.
> 
> I also have a steely road bike and I still wear my spds, baggys and mt. bike helmet when I ride this..


WOW someone has upgraditis.

i just got my road bike a trek 1.5 haven't really ridden it all that much because well MTB is just so much more fun, so mine is solely a training tool. I need to find a group ride so i am not always riding alone, it gets pretty boring.


----------



## Jerzyxb (Sep 15, 2008)

lowendrick said:


> LOVES it. He lives in Florida where its insanely flat. Sent me a pic of his bike computer the other day. 30 miles with 24 mph average speed.


Nice, The more i ride it the more i love it. It's pretty flat here in south jersey where im at when i go solo im around 22-23 avg, with friends around 18-19 avg they are all new riders. I'll never give up the mountain bikes though I just picked up a new one of them as well. 6 bikes and considering a cross next.

Ride On


----------



## jasondean (Dec 10, 2004)

*Rolling (Dirt) Roads!*

I love to road ride, but hate to ride on the road. Too many stories of folks getting hit and I've had too many d-bags yell/swerve at me/throw stuff, etc., BUT, as luck would have it, after a recent move I find myself surrounded my miles and miles of low traffic dirt and gravel roads to ride on my cross bike. Loving it! Of course they will be covered with snow in a couple weeks most likely, but making the most of it while I can!


----------



## Gummee (Jul 7, 2006)

The best thing about road cycling is you only hafta clean yer bike once every other week or so. Jump on and ride. Repeat as needed.

I'm headed to NoVA where good mtn biking is a hike to get to the good stuff. Yeah, I know about Wakefield, but even then there's something about driving to go riding, so I'm typically a roadie when I'm in the area. Mom-n-Dad's house is out in the counrty. Hop on the bike and I'm already out where there's no traffic. :clap

M


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

Couple pictures from the Inaugural Susan G. Komen Ride this past August. Had a great time while helping raise over $100,000.00!

'My ride- '05 Giant TCR C3
Wife's ride- '07 Specialized Dolce Elite





Chris


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

Sierras rock!


----------



## inteq9 (Dec 3, 2007)

My Motobecane Jury SS. I built it up for boming around town on and its perfect. I love the Reynolds steel frame and I put a set of Midge Bars on it which are great for SS I think. I take it for loops around town and on the paved trails where I live. Super fun.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I ride 90% mtb, but do love my Caad 9.

I rock the lycra, Ultegra/Sidi combo, but usually wear either my Fox Jersey or my Durango Mountain Bike Specialists jersey to up the confusion factor.

And no, I don't shave my legs.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's mine full Ultegra goodness.:devil:


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

jasondean said:


> I love to road ride ... [snip] ... on my cross bike. Loving it!


Going along with what jasondean said, I too, love road riding on my CXer. Both dirt and pavement.

CXer for dirt road setup (simple change of tires and I'm set for pavement)










But sometimes... I get this little hankerin' for a pave/dirt road ride along with singletrack. Luckily, a CXer can handle that too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Right on ®andyA.

Still rollin' yours too, eh?

I'm on a serious run right now. I've been on mine every day for several days straight. I'm headed out again here shortly before going to pick the kids up from school.

I love my Surly. Such a great bike – for real.

The pic below was taken back in April during a cold-as-freaking-hell point to point race. This is some time before my somewhat serious crash (at about the 50k mark) as I'm not yet covered in mud and my left hood is still straight. Took quite a bit of time to get the bike in order trailside but it all worked out in the end. It still got me to the finish. I didn’t finish where I wanted to on this day but I still had one hell of a good time.

One of my best bikes ever – and for not that much $$$!!!

Beautiful.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

Only picture I have handy of my road bike. I just bought it a few months ago, I have to say I love it. I bought it for training, I was getting my ass handed to me at a local informal race every week. I have to say I really enjoy it, well I enjoy it when riding in a group. When I ride on my own I dote around and really don't get any fitness out of it. I still am worried about getting hit by a car, between people I know who ahve been hit and the road bike forums it seems like it is just a matter of time before your hit. That said it is fun to wake up sunday morning and go ride 50 miles of roads that I have never seen before.

Cannondale six carbon 5, pretty much set up running 105

Oh, rocking SPD's and usually a set of muddy northwave mtb shoes on it


From Scalpel


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

TG, I think I know this guy. I wanna say his name is Jesse?

If it's the right guy I've been playing in a hockey tournament against him every year for like 8 years. In fact a few of those other guys look kinda familiar. Do you know if they play hockey?


----------



## swisscross (Oct 20, 2008)

*Keeping it sort of old shool*

With a refurbed Ritchey.
Keeping my MTB roots.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I gave up road riding partly because of the general roadie dick mentality. I had been a roadie from 1988 until 2009, and just got sick of the attitude of the general group. I dunno what’s up with some people, but it really gets to their heads. Must be all that pressure on the sack, either that or it’s the whole red state voter mentality. (ducks, runs)


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I do some road biking when the trails are wet/muddy, plus the occasional group ride. I used to be an avid triathlete and did a lot of road biking, but I find I don't enjoy it that much anymore. It seems to be more about pain management than fun -- can I go a gear higher or does it hurt too much? When mountain biking I don't notice the pain because I'm having a blast. There have also been a number of incidents around here lately of cyclists getting hit by cars, so that's a concern too.

My road bike is a pretty basic Jamis. Reynolds steel frame, carbon fork, Easton wheels, shimano 105. It has a really smooth ride, though.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Do plenty of it around here. The roads in my neck of the woods are so fun, its almost as fun as trail riding. Seriously.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I gave up road riding partly because of the general roadie dick mentality. I had been a roadie from 1988 until 2009, and just got sick of the attitude of the general group. I dunno what's up with some people, but it really gets to their heads. Must be all that pressure on the sack, either that or it's the whole red state voter mentality. (ducks, runs)


I avoid that by not participating in road group rides. I don't need other people to push me and I like the solitude. Lots of great roads around where I live so I usually just head out with no particular route in mind and talk to myself like a wackjob. 

This is my entry level ride (note spds and roadie blasphemy saddle bag). At this point I could justify getting something nicer but I think I'm just going to get a decent set of wheels and leave the rest alone till I wear it out. These Alex wheels are crap. Wanna go tubeless so I'm thinking about getting the stans alpha comp wheels.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The only problem I have with road tubeless is the real lack of tire selection. I haven't liked a single choice out there yet. 

Attitude? meh. I really don't even encounter it on the feh group rides I've done.. with the exception of a 'team' on a group training ride (aroog?!) that would do things like cut you off in the paceline to keep you in the back. Only irritating because severl riders sketched me out, other than that.. want me to sit back here and wheelsuck? Sure..


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

*Tubeless*

Yeah, only a few tires to choose from. I have Hutchinson Atoms mounted on my Kysiriums (sp?). They claim to be 700x23, but are really closer to 700x20. I do like them alot though, definitely ride better, and comfortable; running them at 90 psi.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Ska! said:


> Right on ®andyA.
> 
> Still rollin' yours too, eh?
> 
> ...


Sweetness!

Yeah Ska! Still rollin' the CC. I agree wholeheartedly, the CC is such a great bike. Takes a licking and keeps on ticking as the old commercial used to say. Being that we're in CX season right now, it's getting lots of CX practice runs in and serving as the pit bike. But every ride is an enjoyable one.

Good to hear you were able to finish that race.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

I love my road bike. It made me such a stronger rider. I ride it a lot more than my mtb only because I just can't drive out to trails easily.


----------



## edthehead (Mar 26, 2010)

+ 1 for the used Craigslist road bike with spd's and Spesh mtb shoes. 

I picked up a early 2000's steel Bianchi with campy 9spd for roughly $300 and it serves me well 2-3 days a week.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I want to let you guys in on a little secret:

Road bikes are awesome on the road, mountain bikes are awesome on the trail.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

lots of dirt to ride.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Riding on the road got old for me, but riding in the woods never did. I figure that's because I've never had a deer pass me too close, blow their horn, and flip me off. Or something.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Dion said:


> I want to let you guys in on a little secret:
> 
> Road bikes are awesome on the road, mountain bikes are awesome on the trail.


....and cross bikes are fun on both.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Ska! said:


> ....and cross bikes are fun on both.


 <- See avatar.

But don't let this secret get out about 'cross.


----------



## marmoset (May 1, 2007)

Just bought myself another road bike after a gap of 5 years away - got a Cannondale Six, it's fab - still use the mtb shoes but bought some A520's whihc have a bigger platform to stop the shoe rocking side to side as on teh M520's - makes a great difference for not much money...


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

wv_bob said:


> Riding on the road got old for me, but riding in the woods never did. I figure that's because I've never had a deer pass me too close, blow their horn, and flip me off. Or something.


Ive had one look at me and proceed to fart.


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

Ok, since we are now bragging about our road bikes here is mine.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

poff said:


> Ok, since we are now bragging about our road bikes here is mine.


wow


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

cobi said:


> TG, I think I know this guy. I wanna say his name is Jesse?
> 
> If it's the right guy I've been playing in a hockey tournament against him every year for like 8 years. In fact a few of those other guys look kinda familiar. Do you know if they play hockey?


 Nope we are all skiers... Vail/ Beaver Creek


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

poff said:


> Ok, since we are now bragging about our road bikes here is mine.


That is DOPE!!! I WANT!!!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Like beagledadi (who saw me on my first road ride doing a 50 miler at red rock!) I have one because its easy to just jet out of the house with very little prep and get in a ride. I also wear mountain sidi's. 

I doubt that I'll ever drop a bunch of coin for a high end roadie, I do it just to dick around. I didn't even buy shifters for the thing.


----------



## Guy Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

I knew there were non-cool people on this forum.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I love road riding. I love Mountian bking.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

OP, 22mph average, a cruise? seems a bit tall.


----------



## TheoDog (Aug 12, 2010)

I was tailing in a group 22mph avg might be skewed since it was a wireless in a group. I have actually borrowed the smae model in a slightly smaller size without a computer. According the GPS data from my cell phone, I am averaging 16-16.5 mph over the last week. That is including 15-20 mph winds, rain, pre-sunlight and any other excuses I can come up with for being slow.
Been riding the borrowed comp2 for a solid week every morning. Can't wait to see the difference in my MTB ride. I just switched over to SS on my 26" hardtail. so it should be interesting.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

TheoDog said:


> I was tailing in a group 22mph avg might be skewed since it was a wireless in a group. I have actually borrowed the smae model in a slightly smaller size without a computer. According the GPS data from my cell phone, I am averaging 16-16.5 mph over the last week. That is including 15-20 mph winds, rain, pre-sunlight and any other excuses I can come up with for being slow.
> Been riding the borrowed comp2 for a solid week every morning. Can't wait to see the difference in my MTB ride. I just switched over to SS on my 26" hardtail. so it should be interesting.


A 16-18 MPH average is more like a typical strong recreational rider. 22- 24 MPH is more like the pro peloton.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Road bikes??
They are the Devil.


----------



## TheoDog (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if road bikes are the devil, but ^that^ certainly is devilish


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

i have a flyte cx with discs i love. the geo hits me just right. when i went looking for a dedicated road frame i hit them up but they had closed shop. im always looking for an airborne or flyte...



®andyA said:


> Going along with what jasondean said, I too, love road riding on my CXer. Both dirt and pavement.
> 
> CXer for dirt road setup (simple change of tires and I'm set for pavement)


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

you will never see me on a road bike. As soon as I graduate from school, the first priority for where I move is "Where is the nearest trail?"


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

Even though I don't ride them as much as I use to, I still enjoy the road and cross bikes that I have. The cross sees the most mileage as my trainer and bad condition bike, and the road bike is spared for organized long distance rides and such.

My Giant OCR A1









and Kona Jake


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

zrm said:


> A 16-18 MPH average is more like a typical strong recreational rider. 22- 24 MPH is more like the pro peloton.


depends if there are hills or if it is flat. Flat around here (Sacramento, CA), you get people who can hold 25-30mph. Most people are 19+, even the recreational riders.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

redmr2_man said:


> depends if there are hills or if it is flat. Flat around here (Sacramento, CA), you get people who can hold 25-30mph. Most people are 19+, even the recreational riders.


25mph is 40km/h
30mph is over 48km/h

Maybe they can "hold" that speed on an extended downhill but there is no way on earth they are holding that speed anywhere else unless they are part of a pro peleton.

This same thing has been said recently on RBR and called as BS by most there too.


----------



## SlickOne (Oct 7, 2007)

I grew up on MTBs and recently bought a Roadie. I purchased a Specialized Tarmac Pro in Carbon fiber. The amount of effort, or should I say "lack of" to produce forward momentum is crazy. The bike is a Bullet, and it is amazing to cruise at 20mph for upto 45-60minutes with minimal excertion, I love it.
Im currently shopping for a new MTB which will not flex so much, Im thinking about just switching as a whole to DH riding cause I hate pedaling on MTBs.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

I did a few years of road biking for a living, read bicycle messenger. That was a few years back. Now you couldn't pay me to ride a road bike*. I've been almost-killed too many times; we laughed about it back then, but now it makes me cringe. 
I can still ride in city traffic - I ride to work or to the shops. I just wouldn't do it for fun. Country roads are far worse than city roads.



*well, there are a few places in the world where I would consider it, and the empty roads in the eastern Sierra from a few posts back would be one of them..


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

my dads bike


----------



## safariofthemind (Oct 27, 2010)

Road+MTB=Heaven

Another vote for get a bigger garage - they are both fun!


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

Gosh, my first real bike is a roadster with SPD pedals, a dirt bag, Spec MTB shoes and a visored helmet. Not to mention full finger gloves. You mean I've been doing it wrong from day one? 

Guess that's what drove me to try MTB.......


----------



## safariofthemind (Oct 27, 2010)

SlickOne said:


> I grew up on MTBs and recently bought a Roadie. I purchased a Specialized Tarmac Pro in Carbon fiber. The amount of effort, or should I say "lack of" to produce forward momentum is crazy. The bike is a Bullet, and it is amazing to cruise at 20mph for upto 45-60minutes with minimal excertion, I love it.
> Im currently shopping for a new MTB which will not flex so much, Im thinking about just switching as a whole to DH riding cause I hate pedaling on MTBs.


Funny - I just came from the opposite direction. Started with roadies and now am here checking out off road stuff. They are both fun for very different reasons. The road stuff is like riding a sports car. The mtb stuff is like riding an old beefy 4x4. Both have their place in the arsenal


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

tcapri87 said:


> you will never see me on a road bike....


LOL

:thumbsup: Dude, no matter how you feel right now about them - things can change in a heartbeat. Never say never because you have no way of knowing.

I distinctly remember saying the very same thing myself many years ago before I knew better


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow...it's been a minute since I've posted here (translation: since I've gone roadie).
I got rid of my FS Fish and picked up a Trek 1.5 initially which I outgrew and now have a CAAD9 + an SE Lager Singlespeed.

It was a combination of having the road so readily available to me just outside my door and having a few deals that were too good to pass up. 
It all began innocently enough. I thought about getting a road bike to develop my endurance for MTBing. Got lucky and came across a late 
80's Giant RS900 someone put out for trash. Filled up the tires and it rode great.

Then, when I went to my LBS, my bud there told me to take out a Trek 1.2 for a spin (the gateway drug!). 
Wow! 20lbs of crotch rocket! Did my research and settled on a 1.5. Graduated to a CAAD9. Now waiting on an uber rig 
(Cannondale SuperSix HiMOD, Madone 6.9 SSL, Parlee, etc...); something I'll build from a frameset.

However, the call of the wild has been gnawing at me and I'm on my way back to MTBing. 
Literally today I just rescued my tried and true '07 Gary Fisher Opie. The top 1" of the seat 
tube was cracked clear. I'll have to pick up a narrower seat clamp. Chain's rusty. Tires need 
air. I'll have her back together in a couple of days though. That bike just felt good to me.

Will be picking up a full suspension rig before I get a carbon road bike though. 
I'm leaning towards a Turner 5 Spot right now.

But here is what I'm riding now... 
2009 Cannondale CAAD9: 18.5lbs, Full Dura Ace 7800 w/Ultegra SL Crankset & Cassette.
Full Carbon Cockpit: FSA K-Wing, Bontrager Race XXX Lite OS Stem, cut fork,
Fizik Aliante Carbon Railed Saddle. Continental Grand Prix 4000S Tires.

To complete her:
Edge 2.0 Fork, Fizik Cyrano Post, 2011 Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheelset, 
Dura Ace 7810 Pedals & 7800 Brakset. She'll be in the mid-15lb range.


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

I love road biking almost as much as I love mountain biking...almost 

My other baby...


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*My $495 bike*

It has Dura Ace hubs with mostly Ultegra but and is ugly and fast at the same time  It is a good workout but not nearly as much as a mountain bike.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

My roadie


----------



## Mo$ey (Jul 1, 2010)

my custom built steel rocket, Since I have discovered mountain biking, I only ride this thing after rains when the trails are too muddy. I also agree with some fo the above posters regarding the additude of many roadies, I typically ride road alone!

it is great cross training!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Mo$ey said:


> my custom built steel rocket, Since I have discovered mountain biking, I only ride this thing after rains when the trails are too muddy. I also agree with some fo the above posters regarding the additude of many roadies, I typically ride road alone!
> 
> it is great cross training!
> 
> ...


True North custom? Perfect.

Yummy bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's mine...









Everything stock.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Like my Allez Elite. But I found myself on the roadie much more on Oahu where it seemed easy to maintain a 20 MPH pace. Here in Texas I like the MTB way better. It seems like there's too much wind here, it is hillier; I have trouble averaging 16 MPH. Or perhaps it could have something to do with being 50 pounds heavier,,,hmmm? nah.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

*Any Riding Is Good For Me*

I like mountain biking, I like road biking. 
A road bike gets me to almost the same places as my truck, maybe takes a little longer to get there. I'm lucky to live in an area with great trails and low traffic(except for logging trucks) backcountry roads, I gladly ride both.
If you don't like road bikes, don't ride 'em.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Today I took this on my road ride instead of my real road bike. It was a test because this is something I'd like to bring on long, organized centuries for comfort and a sweet granny gear. It's a 2X8, unbranded 26" Kinesis frame on Big Apples. It was nice, but slooooww. It's obnoxious with hot pink grips and cable housing.

I got dropped by all the roadies today, but not without their stupid comments.









Now, I don't go on the boards hating on road riders - but a d-bag is a d-bag, no matter what they ride.

So I'm stopped at about the 1500ft mark talking to some other riders, when a road rider, right out of an 80's movie, yells out, "Race you guys to the top..."

The guy I was talking to says, "You win." :lol:

I was, like, "Really? WTF was that all about?"

Then, I'm granny'ing up the second part of the the climb (which goes to about 3100ft.) and some roadie pulls up to next to me and says, "Ha! I wish I had your gears..."

"Yup, granny gear all the way up. Relaxing ride today..." 

"Yeah, ha... my small ring is bigger than your big ring..."

Me -> :skep:

He then proceeds to mash past.

Whenever I'm on my road bike, I pay special attention to not promote d-bag behavior by being a little nicer to people (that's my nature anyway). But really, the pissing matches are embarrassing for the likes of what I witnessed today.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

TR said:


> 25mph is 40km/h
> 30mph is over 48km/h
> 
> Maybe they can "hold" that speed on an extended downhill but there is no way on earth they are holding that speed anywhere else unless they are part of a pro peleton.
> ...


No way, I average 30mph with a 40mph headwind in the snow.

Seriously, I'm glad there are some sane people here. Either nobody knows how to properly calibrate their computer or they're only looking at it when they're going downhill. 18-22 mph is about average for most of the roadies around here, and it's flat ground. Sure, there are guys that are going faster but those are the hardcore guys.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah yeah yeah, OK OK OK, so I actually _do_ miss some aspects of the roadie world, such as being able to blast along at 25+MPH for 10 miles at a time. Yes, once again back in 2009 I went from a 15.8 pound Belgian-made carbon fiber roadbike to a 32 pound aluminum 29er, and then once again transitioned to a 47.8 pound steel suspension-free mountainbike with heavy-ass 65mm wide rims and DH tires. There I said it. :blush: :madman:


----------



## 06CVPI (Oct 22, 2010)

Here's my road. Been riding it more since I'm lacking friends that want to play in the dirt.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*I love those climbs*

Either when I went up to visit my day who was outside of Independence or when I was working at Owen's Lake and staying in Lone Pine, I would do a couple climbs a day sometimes. Start at Kennedy Meadows, then Horseshoe Meadows, Whitney Portal, Onion Valley ond on up into Bishop. Then my mountain bike for Mammoth Mt. and Cerro Gordo. Alabama hills were good for quick training. Loved the eastern Sierras.


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

You guys are making me consider...

I will often take my Hardrock 29er out on the road if I can't get to a trail or if it has recently rained. I also commute on it. 

Is a roadbike that much different than a 29er? Will it make that much difference in my speed? Obviously my Hardrock weighs in at 34 pounds so there is a big difference right there -- but other than the weight?


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

jstaples said:


> You guys are making me consider...
> 
> I will often take my Hardrock 29er out on the road if I can't get to a trail or if it has recently rained. I also commute on it.
> 
> Is a roadbike that much different than a 29er? Will it make that much difference in my speed? Obviously my Hardrock weighs in at 34 pounds so there is a big difference right there -- but other than the weight?


learn to turn over a much larger gear on a roadbike, especially in the mountains. On my MTB, am constantly up and down. On the road bike, just constantly turning over the pedals with a much more constant pressure throughout the whole ride.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

jstaples said:


> You guys are making me consider...
> 
> I will often take my Hardrock 29er out on the road if I can't get to a trail or if it has recently rained. I also commute on it.
> 
> Is a roadbike that much different than a 29er? Will it make that much difference in my speed? Obviously my Hardrock weighs in at 34 pounds so there is a big difference right there -- but other than the weight?


Geometry will be different.
ETT length on my on my roadie is much shorter than my 29er (but this is made up for with the curved bars).
Obviously lighter as you mentioned.
No reason why you cannot do it but I have done it on my 29er and come away having had to work a lot harder over the same route on the 29er than on my roadie.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

TR said:


> 25mph is 40km/h
> 30mph is over 48km/h
> 
> Maybe they can "hold" that speed on an extended downhill but there is no way on earth they are holding that speed anywhere else unless they are part of a pro peleton.
> ...


No.

Did you read that I said you get "some" riders that can hold 25-30mph? Most are 19mph+

I'm on rbr, and if you've ever been to Sacramento, you'd know it is the truth. It's super flat until you hit the hills here. I rarely road ride and could put down 20mph on a 40mile ride. So can alot of people around here. Why? because on that 40mi ride, there is probably less than 75ft of elevation gain lol.

The folks who ride regularly can definitely put down 25+ for the whole ride. That is what flat land riding does, it's easy.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

redmr2_man said:


> The folks who ride regularly can definitely put down 25+ for the whole ride. That is what flat land riding does, it's easy.


I have a bridge I need to sell you. :skep:


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't get the reference, but my friend chugged along behing a recumbent holding 31mph the other day on the american river bike trail. Said the big recumbent was nice to draft behind haha! My friend is a pretty strong rider though. And obviously, drafting / group riding is alot easier in regards to going faster. That said, my hardtail can hold about 19mph for an hour or two out there with cx tires 

My road bike cracked a few months ago


----------



## TRIUMPH KID (Oct 25, 2009)

Picked this up a few weeks ago. 2009 test bike, not crazy about the color but the price was right. Will make a great training tool and who knows, I may even start to like riding the slab.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

I initially got a road bike to work on my endurance for MTBing (as stated before).
But, it was always much easier for me to RB than to MTB, so it got most my attention until finally, I went full roadie. 

However, I never got the MTBer out of me. When I go to my place out in West Virginia, all I do/think about is MTBing. 
I guess I'm just an opportunist cyclist that will appreciate whatever is most readily available to me at any given time. 

I love both now. Like my old thread said, I "swing both ways". 



BTW...RBing really did a lot to help me out on the trails. 
My first time on a trail after RBing I was awesome (when compared to my pre-RB riding). 
I didn't have to take break like I used to AND when I got back on the RB after MTBing, 
I was better there. MTBing definitely made me a much stronger RBer. 
RBing made me a much more consistent MTBer. 
I think the two really compliment each other. 

I love climbing on trails and when I rode with my road buddy, I'd do a little better than him 
on the road climbs (and he's an amateur racer), but of course, he'd take me on the flat runs.

I gave him someone to chase on the climbs and he gave me someone to chase on the flats and we both grew stronger where we were once weaker.


----------



## AlexanderSupertramp1969 (Dec 1, 2010)

too bad airborne doesn't make road bikes.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd say that Gavin is Airborne's equivalent in road bikes. 
They make gorgeous bikes with decent components. 
And, at fair prices.

http://www.gavinbikes.com/

(Oh, and welcome to the forum.) :thumbsup:


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Twins


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

IAmtnbikr said:


> Twins


That is sexy as all hell!

I was going to pick up a Cannondale hardtail MTB because they have a matching BBQ paint scheme, 
but I managed to get my old Opie back which will be in the LBS this weekend and resurrected. 
It too has that beautiful Matte Black finish. Was planning to post a "twins"-like pic myself.

You beat me to it...well done!

Very nice.


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2008)

I've got one of those skinny tire bikes....


----------



## erickB (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

Road biking took me from a weekend warrior MTB rider weighing 195# with a 36" waist to an endurance road and MTB rider and sometime racer hack weighing 165# with a 32" waist. I did 106 miles on Tuesday and doing around 100 miles tomorrow morning. I now go through phases, some more MTB some more road. Great fun a road bike, just in a different way than MTBing.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

AlexanderSupertramp1969 said:


> too bad airborne doesn't make road bikes.


*Again...*


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

On a lot of my rides, I do 50/50 road/trail on my CX bike. What keeps me more on the trail than on the road comes down to one issue - CARS.

I hate riding among cars. You can be lit up like the Fourth of July and still get hit. I've already been hit by a car, and after that my road riding calmed down a whole lot. Sucks because road riding does provide great fitness training and extended climbing that MTB'ing doesn't always have.


----------



## tgrider (Dec 31, 2008)

Glad to see I am not the only one. Did my first tri this summer with the road bike, first ride ever, with crank brothers and shimano spd shoes.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

My roadie. During the summer I ride this more than my mtb because I live in the city and I love the speed and distance I can travel on it. It's got Look pedals on it now.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

AlexanderSupertramp1969 said:


> too bad airborne doesn't make road bikes.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

redmr2_man said:


> Did you read that I said you get "some" riders that can hold 25-30mph?


Yea, those folks are called gold medalists in most amateur (meaning non-pro) races and for a reason too. :thumbsup:

Unless of course "hold" here doesn't mean a duration like an hour but like 20 minutes which in itself will very often win you a race if you put that 30mph down for the final part of the race as a solo breakaway.

Unless of course we are talking professional racing.


----------



## eof4si2 (Dec 3, 2010)

*This dept.*

I have some neat stuff in this dept. I never thought I would enjoy the road much, but if the trails were to dry up and disappear tomorrow I would still ride on the tarmac.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Little update...
I just finished my CAAD9 build. Went from 20.10lbs to 15.65lbs. $3,500. total. *

*OEM with Ultegra crankset & Fizik Saddle. *









*Current...*



























*My GF rocks. She's an artist. 
I asked her to make my fork prettier and she did. *

*Before:* 








*After:* 









*______________________________________________________________________________________*

*Before:* 








*After:* 









*______________________________________________________________________________________*

*Before:* 








*After:* 


















*Upgrades:*
-Ultegra SL Double Crank
-Dura Ace 7800 Bottom Bracket
-Dura Ace 7800 Chainrings (53T/39T)
-Dura Ace 7800 Front Derailleur
-Dura Ace 7800 Rear Derailleur 
-Dura Ace 7800 Shifters 
-Dura Ace 7801 Chain 
-Ultegra 6600 Cassette
-Dura Ace 7900 Pedals
-Ultralight CNC Brakes
-SwissStop GHP2 (Green) Brake Pads

*Cockpit:*
-Bontrager XXX Race Lite OS Stem 
-FSA K-Wing Compact 44cm
-Fizik MicroTex Tape & Gel
-Fizik Aliante w/Carbon Rails
-Fizik Cyrano Seatpost (Carbon)
-Edge Composites 1.0 Fork

*Wheels:*
-Continental Grand Prix 4000S Tires
-Continental Race Lite Tubes
-2011 Mavic Ksyrium Elite 
-KCNC Ti Skewers

*Accessories:*[
-Radbot 1000 Tail Light 
-ViewPoint Flare 5 Headlight
-Camelbak Podium Ice Bottles
-Arundel Mandible Bottle Cages
-Kurt Kinetic Wireless Computer


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

loved cruisin around on a road bike but dont have the money, and what money i do have will go to my mtn bike.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Hold on please, something is seriously wrong here ... with the concept of road and cross training!

On a MTB site, this is *road*! A smooth flat one.










... and this is also road. A smooth hilly one.










... and this is *cross training*. Where you combine the flat roads with the hilly ones and add a few rougher bits.










Some might think that poncing around in clown suits on tarmac bikes is 'gay style'. But I cant possibly say, because I try to keep away from that kind of thing.

I hope this helps.

Warren.


----------



## Abraxas (Mar 2, 2009)

Photos taken at Brainard Lake elevation 10,300Ft


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

This thread hit my e-mail again and I've updated my roadie. Wide carbon riser bars and proper brake levers. Its not aero, but when gearing limits you to 20mph or so on the flats who cares? Its comfortable.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

i've almost given in to buying a road bike twice in my life.

I quickly lose my enthusiasm for them when i realize i can't jump off curbs with them.  yeah i know some guys out there can, but not with my mad skillz.

the only reason why i wanted one was so i can cross train. then i realize i get more resistance with my knobbies on the road then having skinny tires... therefore.. more effort and more training! :thumbsup:


----------



## piston honda (Sep 30, 2008)

I too picked up a road bike after thinking I never would. When I bought it, I told the shop owner I would never become a 'roadie' - that was two years ago, and I am true to my word. I don't care about drafting, average speed, heart rate, elevation etc. I've ridden with full blown roadies and they annoy the hell out of me. I have done some organized rides (not races) and in general the roadies don't like me. I show up in board shorts and a T-shirt, cranking Iron Maiden & wearing a camelback with mtn bike shoes & drink beer after the ride. They poke fun at me & tell me to upgrade my equipment etc., but bottom line is I am usually passing them during the ride.


----------



## emsky80 (Jul 2, 2011)

Road riding is great for building strength for MTB, many of the world's top mountain bikers use road bike training as a vital part of their preparation.


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm hooked on both road and MTB. Sometimes it's difficult to choose between the two. It is a good problem to have.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

I was a roadie before I rode mountain. Still ride the road bike 3-4 days per week. However, did a lot less racing this year due to the mountain addiction.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

I was "road curious" once, now I roll both ways. lol


----------



## AllisonWunderland (Jun 7, 2011)

*Still Training For The Tour de France*










2005 Trek 1500, Bontrager Race wheel-sets 18 radial front, 22 three cross rear. 
1988 Schwinn 654 Alum. Shimano wheel-sets, 32 and 36 spoke front/rear in 3 cross.

There's a Campagnolo Record equipped Bob Jackson in the corner, from 1964, when I was road racing.

Three road bikes, two MTB, a Beach Cruiser, and a Spin Bike. If I can pedal it, I'll ride it -- hard! On the road I like the cycle computer HRM. On the trail I like to just ride.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

How many of you guys only bike on roads with tons of traffic? Most of those pics the roads look deserted. 
I would like that, but I live in the heart of st louis and I cant get away from the cars, which I really dont like.


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

Fortunately I live in the burbs that have bike lanes and 2 miles from my house is Parmer Ln/Ronald Reagan Pkwy. A nice 4 lane divided road with huge shoulders that is about 40 miles from end to end, so you could make it an 80 mile trip.

Here is my roadie:


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's my road bike. A Trek Sawyer. I just don't like skinny tires.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Living in the city blows for riding road but I still get 4-5 days a week in either early in the morning before the traffic gets bad, or with a group in the afternoons and we stay on the backroads 60-70% of the time. Actually do most of my speed and endurance training on the road bike and ride the mtb 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

joshman108 said:


> How many of you guys only bike on roads with tons of traffic? Most of those pics the roads look deserted.
> I would like that, but I live in the heart of st louis and I cant get away from the cars, which I really dont like.


I live right next to the start of a paved rail to trail that is 37 miles long. It gets boring riding the same thing solo but it's still a good workout. Trying to get a friend to buy a road bike, or a least a 'cross bike to ride with.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ailuropoda said:


> Here's my road bike. A Trek Sawyer. I just don't like skinny tires.


Now that's a cool looking road bike. Road bikes do look like fun. When the trails are too muddy or snowy, I hit the road on my hard tail. I'm lucky to have some sweet hills and trails behind the house. 
I agree with what everyone has said about the fitness benefits of riding on the road. It's incredible.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

GDubT said:


> So does everyone go full Lycra or do you go with baggies.
> 
> I still haven't got the nerve to do it yet. I figure I'm not racing so the extra wind resistance from my mtb baggies just adds to my workout.


I was wondering the same thing. I have contemplated getting a road bike but i would never ever shave my legs and wear lycra. I was thinking i would just get less baggy baggies.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

piston honda said:


> I too picked up a road bike after thinking I never would. When I bought it, I told the shop owner I would never become a 'roadie' - that was two years ago, and I am true to my word. I don't care about drafting, average speed, heart rate, elevation etc. I've ridden with full blown roadies and they annoy the hell out of me. I have done some organized rides (not races) and in general the roadies don't like me. I show up in board shorts and a T-shirt, cranking Iron Maiden & wearing a camelback with mtn bike shoes & drink beer after the ride. They poke fun at me & tell me to upgrade my equipment etc., but bottom line is I am usually passing them during the ride.


If you hate road riders so much why do you bother to show up at organized rides? Sounds like you'd be happier hangin' at the skate park or DJ area.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

idbrian said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have contemplated getting a road bike but i would never ever shave my legs and wear lycra. I was thinking i would just get less baggy baggies.


Always find it interesting how some people find it so important to conform to whatever they see the current fashion trend to be.

I would _never_ wear (gasp) _lycra_. :lol:

If you get a road bike use and enjoy it for what it is and what it offers. No need to get hung up on what your preconceived notion of what a "roadie" is or isn't or what you should or shouldn't wear.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

zrm said:


> Always find it interesting how some people find it so important to conform to whatever they see the current fashion trend to be.
> 
> I would _never_ wear (gasp) _lycra_. :lol:
> 
> If you get a road bike use and enjoy it for what it is and what it offers. No need to get hung up on what your preconceived notion of what a "roadie" is or isn't or what you should or shouldn't wear.


Is not wearing lycra a fashion trend? I just thing it looks aweful, always have. God bless you people that don't care about looking rediculous; i don't have that gift.

I openly admit to being so shallow that i would not be in a sport if it required me to wear something that looked rediculous to me. When i see a guy nailing it on the road i think nothing of it. But the out of shape guy hanging out at the coffee shop amazes me.

Maybe i'm missing your point and you are just saying it doesn't matter what you wear for riding road. I don't actually know whether wearing baggies would make any concernable difference, and that's what i was driving at. I do look forward to passing suited up roadies with my baggies and MTB clips though.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

joshman108 said:


> How many of you guys only bike on roads with tons of traffic? Most of those pics the roads look deserted.
> I would like that, but I live in the heart of st louis and I cant get away from the cars, which I really dont like.


I ride Pacific Coast Highway (PCH) in So Cal regularly. I think many would consider it to be heavy traffic. The key is to keep to the side, hold your lines,a nd respect the automobiles. Following traffic signals helps too. In 10 years of road riding I've never had an issue escalate beyond maybe the occasional f-you from the car but that's it. You'll get used to the cars in time.



piston honda said:


> I too picked up a road bike after thinking I never would. When I bought it, I told the shop owner I would never become a 'roadie' - that was two years ago, and I am true to my word. I don't care about drafting, average speed, heart rate, elevation etc. I've ridden with full blown roadies and they annoy the hell out of me. I have done some organized rides (not races) and in general the roadies don't like me. I show up in board shorts and a T-shirt, cranking Iron Maiden & wearing a camelback with mtn bike shoes & drink beer after the ride. They poke fun at me & tell me to upgrade my equipment etc., but bottom line is I am usually passing them during the ride.


You sound like a prick so it's no surprise they don't like you. It seems you're the one exhibiting the elitist attitude. There is a reason roadies can be tough to crack. On a mountain bike group ride, you may go down but it's likely you won't wipe out a whole group of people if you crash. On the road, it's the opposite. You are putting your safety int he hands of the riders around you. I race road and I've seen many crashes take out 10-20 people at 30MPH and trust me it's not pretty. i wouldn't take you seriously either if you showed at one of our training rides.



idbrian said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have contemplated getting a road bike but i would never ever shave my legs and wear lycra. I was thinking i would just get less baggy baggies.


There is a reason for both the shaving and the lycra. Shaving: if you crasha nd get some severe rad rash it will heal quicker when the scabs have no hair to stick to. Plus it looks awesome. And it's better for the post ride massage. Lycra: breathability. Love it or hate it, lycra will be cooler than baggies any day. I wear baggies on the mountain most of the time and my team kit on the road, and I'm always cooler on the road. They even discuss this in the new issue of Bike. Plus, for the racers there is a slight aero advantage.

Enjoy.


----------



## Minjin (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah those roadies and their elitist attitudes suck. Oh wait, that's what I'm reading here on this thread coming from the mtbers. We have several members here saying that riding a road bike is "gay". Seriously? I thought we were past that.

If you treat a roadie like they are the enemy, guess what, they'll react the same way. You expect roadies to be *******s, you're going to find them. Confirmation bias all the way.

And their outfits? Have you guys looked at yourselves lately? You may think you look cool but Joe Q Public thinks you look like just as much of a dork as the guys on the road. All sports participants wear a uniform of sorts mainly because it is simply the best tool for the job. Afraid of a tighter, more aerodynamic, better sweat wicking outfit? Maybe it is time to lose some of that beer gut. 

Just get out there and ride and stop worrying about how some other people choose to ride. We're all on the same team.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well put.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Minjin said:


> And their outfits? Have you guys looked at yourselves lately? You may think you look cool but Joe Q Public thinks you look like just as much of a dork as the guys on the road. All sports participants wear a uniform of sorts mainly because it is simply the best tool for the job. Afraid of a tighter, more aerodynamic, better sweat wicking outfit? Maybe it is time to lose some of that beer gut.


Nah, I could hang out in my riding gear and people wouldn't even notice it from your average hiking perfomance wear. Having the Mr Goodbody outfit with sewn in cameltoe stands out quite a bit off the bike. But if you are on your bike who cares. I've seen plenty of bad ass mtn bikers in full lycra. I just personally can't sacrifice being seen in full lycra and having shaved legs just to gain a little edge in riding on the road. If you're a hard core road biker then all the power to you. I just doubt that the average guy i see walking around downtown in lycra "mid-ride" is really hard core.

I hope there are some decent alternatives to lycra that work well on the road bike.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

idbrian said:


> Nah, I could hang out in my riding gear and people wouldn't even notice it from your average hiking perfomance wear. Having the Mr Goodbody outfit with sewn in cameltoe stands out quite a bit off the bike. But if you are on your bike who cares. I've seen plenty of bad ass mtn bikers in full lycra. I just personally can't sacrifice being seen in full lycra and having shaved legs just to gain a little edge in riding on the road. If you're a hard core road biker then all the power to you. I just doubt that the average guy i see walking around downtown in lycra "mid-ride" is really hard core.
> 
> I hope there are some decent alternatives to lycra that work well on the road bike.


What exactly constitutes a "hard core" road biker?

To answer your question - yes there are other alternatives. Several manufacturers are still making wool kits instead of lycra. They will be more expensive, possibly less comfortable, but they look retro which is most important. Besides that just padded baggies. Baggies will be hotter and probably less comfortable than proper bibs, but if it works I doubt anyone will care.


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

idbrian said:


> I hope there are some decent alternatives to lycra that work well on the road bike.


Sure is, a lot of the touring shorts that are available work well. They are not as baggie or long as most mtb shorts, but have have pockets and look normal. I personally wear Lycra bibs for both mtb and road, but that is just me. I do throw on a pair of shorts over my bibs if I am going into a store or somewhere where I will be around non-cyclist.I do have a sense of modesty around the general public, but figure most cyclist understand why I wear what I wear.


----------



## AllisonWunderland (Jun 7, 2011)

> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by GDubT View Post
> > So does everyone go full Lycra or do you go with baggies.
> 
> ...


Pearl Izumi bibs, color coordinated jersey, helmet, gloves, shoes . . . I stopped wearing the Lycra jerseys because the "road tour" jerseys are more comfortable.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

robncircus said:


> What exactly constitutes a "hard core" road biker?


At what point do you road ride enough to warant shaving your legs as a man?

A hardcore road biker rides enough and with enough intensity that shaving his legs is understandable in my eyes. Seeing as that limit and what people refer to as hardcore are both subjective, i'll say that is good measuring point.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

idbrian said:


> At what point do you road ride enough to warant shaving your legs as a man?
> 
> A hardcore road biker rides enough and with enough intensity that shaving his legs is understandable in my eyes. Seeing as that limit and what people refer to as hardcore are both subjective, i'll say that is good measuring point.


I'll never be a hardcore rider then. I ride 90% road and log thousands of miles a year, but I refuse to shave my legs. I've heard all the reasons/excuses but just can't do it. I've crashed before and didn't see a reason for shaving after that. Maybe if you're as hairy as a Yeti (or Robin Williams), but I just can't see shaving.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

idbrian said:


> At what point do you road ride enough to warant shaving your legs as a man?
> 
> A hardcore road biker rides enough and with enough intensity that shaving his legs is understandable in my eyes. Seeing as that limit and what people refer to as hardcore are both subjective, i'll say that is good measuring point.


To each his own man. Ride safe :thumbsup:


----------



## swell6 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wouldn't it be cool if your rode bike could transform into a mtb when you get to the trailhead?


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

swell6 said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if your rode bike could transform into a mtb when you get to the trailhead?


It can, they're called cyclocross

Anyway enough with the flaming about lyrca and shaved legs, more pics


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

swell6 said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if your rode bike could transform into a mtb when you get to the trailhead?


Wouldn't it be cool if your MTB could transform into a road bike on the pavement so it wouldn't be noisy and slow?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

swell6 said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if your rode bike could transform into a mtb when you get to the trailhead?


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm in deeper now. My fuji on page 1 was too big. Jumped on the china carbon bandwagon and upgraded a bunch of other parts. Also got proper road pedals and shoes since this pic. Still no leg shaving though.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

here's my pride and joy!! 
This was taken two weeks ago on a 50 mile ride


----------



## pat_martin (Sep 3, 2008)

*my recent purchase....*

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/frame/2011-litespeed-c3-sram-force-complete-bike-9743.html


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's my road ride. Have a long bike path close to home. While I find it a little boring to ride, the speed of it is crazy. I found that riding my MTB in the hills have made me a much faster road rider and improved my endurance. Nice change of pace from my MTB, but I like the dirt better.
Got the wheels from my brother that's the opposite and likes the road better, so I just can't bag on roadies.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Replaced the L'Una (as seen on first page) with my latest Ti build.

Lovin' it. No decals. Just brushed naked ti with bead blasted logos. Pure and simple.

Yummy :thumbsup:


----------



## wally247 (Jul 17, 2010)

Almost a road bike. My 2000 Tri-bike. Triathlon is my #1 hobby, closely followed by MTB.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

That's a beautiful bike man. @ Ska


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Ska, love that cut out rear dropout - beautiful!


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

My FUJI roadbike, cruising the streets of New York City:

EVERYTHING COUNTS - IN NYC TRAFFIC - YouTube


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just found a mid 1990s Cannondale R300 and the person gave it to me. It is much faster than my MTB, but more problematic due to its age. It is very fast and fun, but it is harder to control in strong winds. This is when you learn to lean into the wind to ride straight.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I love how everyone's rocking SPD's on the road, so awesome. I'm rocking SPD's on the skinny tire bike too with my old MTB shoes.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

What if I just ride my mtb in the street?


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

djyoung4 said:


> What if I just ride my mtb in the street?


Why not? you'll just be slow. I actually converted a rigid steel mtb into a decently nimble, disc-brake equipped road bike. I use it for grocery runs with my BOB trailer, for commuting, and just for exercise rides, too. I made a set of wheels with Mavic 700c rims, mated to XT disc hubs, and there's decent clearance on my seatstay bridge with up to a 42 mm cross tire. Currently, I'm running Conti Gators at 25mm, and lovin' em. 
The ride is very smooth, and my speed is just a tad less than the full-zoot CF roadies. If I shaved my legs, I bet could keep up with them!


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

Finally replaced SPD's with Look Keo blades after a decade of ignorant, tightwad stubborn refusal. 

So much better.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

dietz31684 said:


> I love how everyone's rocking SPD's on the road, so awesome. I'm rocking SPD's on the skinny tire bike too with my old MTB shoes.





pedalitup said:


> Finally replaced SPD's with Look Keo blades after a decade of ignorant, tightwad stubborn refusal.
> 
> So much better.


After a couple of years, my Nike SPD shoes started to develop a hole;
the same one in the previous video. A club member gave me his used
Look KEO pedals and I already had a 2 hole/3 hole compatible shoes
(SIDI); so I took off the SPD's and used them for a few months. Hated
them, the release was similar to the SPD's but clicking in was a hassle.
I was always flipping them, sliding over them. I used them for 3 months
on club rides(80-120 miles) and commuting to work(17 miles one way).
I gave up and switched to Speedplays, I'm a happy camper again! 

RIDE WITH THE NEW YORK CYCLE CLUB - YouTube


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

I forgot about this thread, but since it is up again, I'll post pics of my newest road bike. It's a Lynskey R330 with full 105, Chris King head set and BB. Plus, Pencenti wheels on Alchemy hubs. I want to upgrade to the 11 speed Ultegra, but I'll have to wait until next year to do that. I spent that money getting my Norco Sight Killer B this year. A guys got to have his priorities straight.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

falconpunch79 said:


> That's a beautiful bike man. @ Ska


Thanks for the kind words! :thumbsup:



Wishful Tomcat said:


> Ska, love that cut out rear dropout - beautiful!


Thanks! I dig it as well. 



dietz31684 said:


> I love how everyone's rocking SPD's on the road, so awesome...........


Not everyone. I'd say most aren't actually.

I run Speedplay X1's. TONS of float and lock in nicely. Cleat is huge for lots of foot support. Great for the road. Get even a little dirt in the cleat though and it can be tough to clip in. VERY road specific but I love them to death.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Old Faithful*

I don't really log miles on the road but I use it as a grocery getter on the weekends.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

dietz31684 said:


> I love how everyone's rocking SPD's on the road, so awesome. I'm rocking SPD's on the skinny tire bike too with my old MTB shoes.


I do not like SPDs on any bike. There are many superior pedal designs. I don't known why so many of you use SPDs.

Additionally, you need road pedals on the road (Rule #34).

I love Speedplay X series. I have been riding them since 1998. Double sided entry. Excellent criterium pedals. They are thin enough to pedal in very tight turns. You can even click them in a corner and maybe not die.

With X series, you do have to use shoes that are sufficiently rigid. Softer soles and speedplays equal hot foot.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I've always been addicted to bikes of all types and just going fast in general. Road biking is fun, especially if you get into really good shape and are having a good day. I always ride into the wind on my way out, and with the wind on my way back. There's something about flying along in the upper 20's on a road bike that is just as fun as climbing a mountain on a full suspension bike at 5 mph.

It's all good, I never diss people for doing something just because it's different or not what I like to do. That would be childish.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

crit_boy said:


> I do not like SPDs on any bike. There are many superior pedal designs. I don't known why so many of you use SPDs.
> 
> Additionally, you need road pedals on the road (Rule #34).
> 
> ...


I use Time pedals on my mtb and prefer them. The spd's came out of the parts bin and were free to begin with. I don't have any significant issues with the SPD's though.


----------



## socalpete (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got some XTR spds for my road bike.


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

Assembled in the basement from components purchased over the course of a year ... my fave road ride when my neck is cooperating. (Which is not right now -- darn I hate wearing down the nubs on my MTB tyres on road.)

I don't know if road improved my MTB riding (definitely from the pov of getting out more often), but MTB riding sure improves road bike handling on these pothole special roads we have round here.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is my "darn road bike", now with new rubber and tubes.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

My latest new bike purchase, 2013 Salsa Colossal.









And just for fun, knobbies(perhaps more like "nubbins")









Faster than my old Salsa Casseroll but slower than my bone shaker carbon fiber tri bike. I like it in the middle.


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is my road bike, Pinarello FP2 2008 that I picked up off Craigslist earlier this year. Since I got it Ive upgraded the wheels and put a bike computer on it. My dad has been doing more and more road biking as of late, and so I figured I would give it a shot. Not gonna lie, Ive totally come to love it as its own entity, and the convenience of just jumping on the bike and going as opposed to driving somewhere cant be beat. And the thrill of doing 48 mph down a hill less than a foot off the wheel of the person in front of you is pretty incredible.


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Bought a cross bike last year and use spd's and my mt bike shoes. Running 32mm tires currently but sometimes switch out the tires for 23mm for long road rides.


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been riding road bikes since before the first Stumpjumper was released to the public. I used toe clips and cleats until 2003 on my road bikes though I went to SPDs off road as soon as they were introduced. Now I ride SPDs with high end mtb shoes on all my bikes (no particular pair of shoes as I have four pair that I rotate among). I like the ability to walk into a store for a gatorade without walking on the cleat but I also like to have a super stiff sole under my foot.


----------

